# Hobart 1512, help needed



## sayheykid (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello, I just picked  a Hobart model 1512.meat slicers. I replaced the switch and power cord and runs fine now.

I cannot get the meat arm/tray to slide. It is manual although it seems to be locked in place.

I have zero experience with these and I'm hoping there is a simple solution.


----------



## pappapig (Jun 24, 2014)

It's pretty common on the 1512,1612, and 1712 for the gauge plate to seize. Happens from no cleaning or improper oil being used. I don't think the 1512 has an access plate for lubrication. but I don't see a lot of them anymore. The best thing to do is turn the slicer over and soak the guide rods in food grade oil, after a soak take the adjustment knob off. Ther should be a shaft with a nut on it, use a wrench or crescent to turn the shaft and work the oil in, it may take several tries. If it does have an access plate this process is much easier. If you have any pictures I can tell you for sure, I also have a PDF manual for this if you don't have one. Hope this helps!  

Brandon


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 26, 2014)

Did you ever resolve the stuck indexing/gauge plate?. I had the same problem. No amount of twisting the knob or later the indexing shaft. It's caused by someone taking a shortcut and using Pam or vegetable oil for lubrication of the index guide rods. I had to use a propane torch and dead blow hammer to unseized them.


----------



## forager (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi PappaPig,

I just picked up a 1512 and was wondering if you still have the PDF for it?

Thanks


----------



## pappapig (Apr 16, 2015)

Can you get me the ML number on the ID plate?


----------



## forager (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for getting back to me. The ID plate is missing. I had to research to find what model it is. It is definitely a 1512 model and it has a white plastic removable tray. I hope this helps.

Shawn


----------



## pappapig (Apr 16, 2015)

No problem. I still have them. If you want to just pm me your email address.


----------



## forager (Apr 16, 2015)

PappaPig,

I know the 1512 model was made starting in 1947. Do you know what the end date was for this models' production?


----------



## pappapig (Apr 16, 2015)

The parts catalog I have is actually dated 1936. Not really sure when they stopped production. The 1612 would be next in line and the earliest documentation I have on it is 1963.


----------



## forager (Apr 16, 2015)

OK. Thanks for your time.


----------



## pappapig (Apr 16, 2015)

No problem. Anytime.


----------

